# Will Tiger play in the Masters????



## mat100p (Mar 24, 2015)

What's your thoughts?
Quick poll yes or no?

I think he will. And he will play poorly may be embarrassingly so.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2015)

I think he will try. Whether he makes it through the first round is another matter.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope so but only one person knows at this juncture.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2015)

There is no poll set up.

Its always nice when past winners come back to play of course, keeps the history in it. You never know he might just put in a good finish.


----------



## brendy (Mar 24, 2015)

He should certainly give the par 3 comp a burn to see how his short game is going. If he is is too much John Wayne he may forget it tho.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't know.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2015)

I would say probably but he will only be making up the numbers, can't see him finishing top 20


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2015)

Good course to test his chipping on.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 24, 2015)

50/50 likelihood as far as I can see it.

His game was well and truly in the mixer just a few weeks back and hard to see what might be different in such a short time - not unless he has been hypnotised to expunge those horrors from his consciousness.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

Is there a who cares option ?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there a who cares option ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Ignore the thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yep. Ignore the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that doesn't make sense 

The question is will be play or not so im asking if there is a who cares option as I expect many will feel the same - ignoring the thread isn't the answer


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2015)

His ego may say yes, good sense says no. If he does turn up I suspect, a/ it will be a disaster and b/ it will be a circus. Neither would be good.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but that doesn't make sense 

The question is will be play or not so im asking if there is a who cares option as I expect many will feel the same - ignoring the thread isn't the answer
		
Click to expand...

The subject matter of the thread is obvious from the thread title. If you dont care or are ambivalent, why even look in the first place? There's plenty of threads on here that i have no interest in. Ignoring them is the easiest option.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope he does and I hope he plays well and finishes 2nd behind Rory.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2015)

My guess is that he will.

I've seen the stuff Nike put out showcasing their players' planned outfits for the Masters and Woods is included. Whether he'll need the Saturday and Sunday gear is another matter.

Personally I hope he has resolved his issues, plays and plays well but I would like to see Rory win.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there a who cares option ?
		
Click to expand...

If you have nothing constructive to add to the thread please ignore.
No need to lower the tone:ears:


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd love to see him play, but I'm not optimistic! @LiverpoolPhil, if you don't care, why post in the thread?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2015)

After missing out on the Benross 'be our tour pro' I don't think he will.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			I'd love to see him play, but I'm not optimistic! @LiverpoolPhil, if you don't care, why post in the thread?
		
Click to expand...

Because I had an opinion on the subject :thup:


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there a who cares option ?
		
Click to expand...

I care. For all his faults how much more exciting will he make it if he can at least compete?

Plenty for me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope so too but I really do think his chipping problems was very serious.
Imo he has to have got rid of any doubts before he tees up.
I suppose nobody really knows how his practice has gone,i expect we will know soon enough.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 24, 2015)

mat100p said:



			What's your thoughts?
Quick poll yes or no?

I think he will. And he will play poorly may be embarrassingly so.
		
Click to expand...

Where is the poll? I got excited then.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I had an opinion on the subject :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That hole is getting deep.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 24, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			I'd love to see him play, but I'm not optimistic! @LiverpoolPhil, if you don't care, why post in the thread?
		
Click to expand...

Phil has a few subjects he claims not to care about but is vocal on. The England football team and Tiger are two that spring to mind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Phil has a few subjects he claims not to care about but is vocal on. The England football team and Tiger are two that spring to mind 

Click to expand...

Seems more are interested in me as opposed to the question in the thread - guess my inital post wasn't far from the mark if more care about what I posted as opposed to if Woods will play are not.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think he'll play if he isn't sure he can make a better fist of it than his last few efforts. I think he was embarressed by his game last time he played and don't think he will put himself through that at Augusta.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems more are interested in me as opposed to the question in the thread - guess my inital post wasn't far from the mark if more care about what I posted as opposed to if Woods will play are not.
		
Click to expand...

Just the way you like it


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there a who cares option ?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 24, 2015)

It's odd. Currently Woods seems to be where Seve was when joining the seniors tour. Someone with such an amazing _level_ of natural talent and genius but for 'head reasons' is unable to draw on the brilliance to dominate.

I aways thought he'd comfortably pass Jack's  major achievements but now I'd genuinely not be surprised if he totally retired from the game in the next 12-24 months.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope he will not play but the media will keep teasing his return up to the last minute to keep the hype going


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2015)

There was a thread a few weeks ago about how we like our fish finger sandwiches.

I don't like fish finger sandwiches. Should I have asked that an "I don't like fish finger sandwiches" option be available just so I could post on the thread?

The thread was blatantly fishfingersandwichist, but I didn't complain even though I was hurt by being excluded.

I don't watch football either usually. Maybe I'll pop into all the football threads to mention that I don't care, just so I can contribute.

Anyway, the question is "will tiger play?"
Not "do you want tiger to play", "do you care if he plays" or even "will tiger use a poker chip as a ball marker."

I think he will but it will be wedge roulette every time he is greenside.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 24, 2015)

mat100p said:



			What's your thoughts?
Quick poll yes or no?

I think he will. And he will play poorly may be embarrassingly so.
		
Click to expand...


I'm hoping that he makes it ... Better still if he plays all 4 rounds, all without any play acting  :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope Tiger plays, and the fact that Nike have posted his Masters outfits online is a good sign. Golf tournaments are more exciting when Tiger is playing. Will take some focus off Rory too, which will play into his hands. Really want him to complete his career grand-slam.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2015)

I would hope that everyone wants him to play...
As to whether he will....well I hope that if he does he has his game sorted out. 
If he turns up and knocks it round in 150 and misses the cut I don't think it will do him any good at all. I'm not convinced that he will be competitive if he does play so my vote would be......

Maybe...!


----------



## cookelad (Mar 25, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			I hope Tiger plays, and the fact that Nike have posted his Masters outfits online is a good sign. Golf tournaments are more exciting when Tiger is playing. Will take some focus off Rory too, which will play into his hands. Really want him to complete his career grand-slam.
		
Click to expand...

Have they put his red shirt as Friday or Sunday?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 25, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Have they put his red shirt as Friday or Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday, paired it with some jogging bottoms and a pair of Nike air max.


----------



## Slab (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes he'll play...fact!

He's currently 40-1 to win it, same as Sergio as it happens... fact! 

Also I quite like fish finger sarnies... fact!


----------



## Ethan (Mar 25, 2015)

I think he will play. It will great to see him hit that tee shot alongside Jack and Gary


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

Hope he plays.
Don't particularly like the guy but don't wish him any harm.
He's good for the game.


----------



## colint (Mar 25, 2015)

I think he'll play, worrying if he's not ready by now


----------



## evahakool (Mar 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			Yes he'll play...fact!

He's currently 40-1 to win it, same as Sergio as it happens... fact! 

Also I quite like fish finger sarnies... fact!
		
Click to expand...

That's a slap in the face for Sergio, to be on the same odds as Woods is crazy imo, I know Sergio has under performed in the masters but I would think he would have a far better chance of winning than Woods.

Think Woods will play but given his recent performances he must struggle to get past the cut.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 25, 2015)

Tiger didn't get the free Benross clubs,so i don't think he'll play in the Masters. Plus it's a long way from Suffolk!


In all seriousness I do hope Tiger plays, and plays well.


----------



## colint (Mar 25, 2015)

I was surprised he was such short odds as well, but I suppose there's the unknown factor that nobody knows just how his prep has been going. It's not impossible that he's got his short game sorted and could be e/w bet.


----------



## Slab (Mar 25, 2015)

colint said:



			I think he'll play, worrying if he's not ready by now
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean

I had an issue with hitting chips fat, sorted on the practice ground in 20 minutes last Friday, chipping like a god now (small 'g')


----------



## Ethan (Mar 25, 2015)

colint said:



			I was surprised he was such short odds as well, but I suppose there's the unknown factor that nobody knows just how his prep has been going. It's not impossible that he's got his short game sorted and could be e/w bet.
		
Click to expand...

The short odds are because the bookies know how gullible the betting public are. They have bet loads on Tiger for the Masters and the bookies have won every year since he last won in 2005. His true odds are much higher. He can't chip, his putting is dog, hid driving is suspect and his escapology is MIA. And the young players do not fear him in the slightest any more. It is all over for Tiger. And I think he knows that.


----------



## colint (Mar 25, 2015)

I think the fear point is big one. We know how important confidence is at any level of gold and I think the younger players would now relish taking him on rather than fearing him


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			After missing out on the Benross 'be our tour pro' I don't think he will.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely made me laugh.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 25, 2015)

I 100% think he will play.

If he cant get his game ready to compete in the 6 (i think) weeks he would have been away, then he should be quitting,end of story.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 25, 2015)

Who cares? He's Yesterday's Man.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think he will play. Its the Masters so he won't walk off half way through, if anything it will be a missed cut.

I'm looking forward to seeing him come back with an improved chipping technique... Left handed, only one hand, using the back of his right handed hybrid, with all of his tees, balls and change in his right pocket and wearing a silly hat that has a dangly bit on his nose to stop him moving his head....

In all honesty, I think he just needs to ease up on the power off the tee and on his irons. The pressure he is putting on his back is what is killing his game.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes. 76. 79. CUT!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

evahakool said:



			That's a *slap in the face for Sergio, to be on the same odds as Woods is crazy imo*, I know *Sergio has under performed in the masters* but I would think he would have a far better chance of winning than Woods.

Think Woods will play but given his recent performances he must struggle to get past the cut.
		
Click to expand...

did you read that back before posting.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

Slab said:



*Yes he'll play...fact!*

He's currently 40-1 to win it, same as Sergio as it happens... fact! 

Also I quite like fish finger sarnies... fact!
		
Click to expand...

could you provide a link or evidence of this fact?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope he's there and if he is I'm sure most won't be turning off when he's playing... 

 If you like him maybe you'll see a return to form. If you Loathe him maybe you'll get to see him Chopping it round like a H'cap golfer.


----------



## Slab (Mar 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			could you provide a link or evidence of this fact?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly... for a fee, my name isn't Jeeves


----------



## turkish (Mar 25, 2015)

Ethan said:



			The short odds are because the bookies know how gullible the betting public are. They have bet loads on Tiger for the Masters and the bookies have won every year since he last won in 2005. His true odds are much higher. He can't chip, his putting is dog, hid driving is suspect and his escapology is MIA. And the young players do not fear him in the slightest any more. It is all over for Tiger. And I think he knows that.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right.... But I Soooooooo Hope you're wrong!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			Certainly... for a fee, my name isn't Jeeves 

Click to expand...

so no *fact* then, thought not


----------



## bobmac (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.tigerwoods.com/on-tour/schedule-results/2015


----------



## Slab (Mar 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			so no *fact* then, thought not

Click to expand...

Well it could be but yes you're quite right its not a fact, I mean lets be realistic how likely is it that I have the scoop on it ... I just love it when folks ask for links, proof etc based on ramblings on a simple forum post... although I stand by my other stated facts but can only provide proof for one of them, can you guess which


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

Slab said:



			Well it could be but yes you're quite right its not a fact, I mean lets be realistic how likely is it that I have the scoop on it ... *I just love it when folks ask for links, proof *etc based on ramblings on a simple forum post... although I stand by my other stated facts but can only provide proof for one of them, can you guess which 

Click to expand...

I just love it when folks just make things up and say its a fact. Attention seeking possibly.

I know a fact about you, wanna here it:smirk:


----------



## Slab (Mar 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I just love it when folks just make things up and say its a fact. Attention seeking possibly.

I know a fact about you, wanna here it:smirk:
		
Click to expand...


I thought it was ridiculously obvious to everyone that it wasn't a fact which made it fun to say otherwise but honestly did you really want me to prove he was playing or just saw an opportunity to try to pull someone up for stating it. Attention seeking possibly


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 25, 2015)

My office canteen do a really nice fish finger baguette on a Friday.  Extra large fish fingers, bit of iceberg lettuce, some tartare sauce and I like to add a bit of ketchup.
Lovely jubbly.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 25, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			My office canteen do a really nice fish finger baguette on a Friday.  Extra large fish fingers, bit of iceberg lettuce, some tartare sauce and I like to add a bit of ketchup.
Lovely jubbly.
		
Click to expand...

Tartare sauce AND ketchup? Are you a savage?


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Tartare sauce AND ketchup? Are you a savage?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a renegade with a devil may care attitude to condiments


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 25, 2015)

I think he will be in attendance at Augusta.  A current 40/1 doesn't seem that generous.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think he"ll play and as per bloody usual the coverage will show every shot he plays from start to finish.

Then on the weekend we'll se a lot more of the other players and real contenders.......


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 25, 2015)

He will probably turn up for a free lunch at the champions dinner, make one in for the par 3 comp, and then turn out as a 4 ball on Thursday morning with the other three honorary starters

On a serious note I hope he does play, even if it is just to take some attention away from the other players that have a serious shot at winning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe he'll hit the ceremonial "first ball" to start the tournament before retiring to the clubhouse.


----------



## evahakool (Mar 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			did you read that back before posting.
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand your reply, I can't think you would think Woods would have a better chance of winning than Sergio, imo Woods odds should be more like 100/1 given his recent performances.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Don't understand your reply, I can't think you would think Woods would have a better chance of winning than Sergio, imo Woods odds should be more like 100/1 given his recent performances.
		
Click to expand...

you said it was a slap in the face for Sergio, then said Sergio *never* performs at the Masters, the bookies take this into account. But he's at the same odds as one of golfs legends with 14 Majors (so far). 
Can you remind me how many Sergio has.

Yes I know Tigers issues the last 2 years, it's a weak observation I was making, but an observation nonetheless.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2015)

Woods won't be at Augusta. He's realistic enough to know his game won't be good enough and I can't see him pitching up to shoot two scores in the high 70's if not worse. I think he'll be away for a while


----------



## evahakool (Mar 25, 2015)

CMAC said:



			you said it was a slap in the face for Sergio, then said Sergio *never* performs at the Masters, the bookies take this into account. But he's at the same odds as one of golfs legends with 14 Majors (so far). 
Can you remind me how many Sergio has.

Yes I know Tigers issues the last 2 years, it's a weak observation I was making, but an observation nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say Sergio never performs at the masters I said he has underachieved and imo there is no reason he couldn't win at the masters. I think it would be very unlikely that Tiger could even come close given his recent record.
That's why I was surprised that they are at the same odds.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2015)

Augusta Chronicle today confirmed that Tiger's private jet has been spotted parked up at the regional airport. Looks like the chances of a Tiger appearance are increasing!


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Augusta Chronicle today confirmed that Tiger's private jet has been spotted parked up at the regional airport. Looks like the chances of a Tiger appearance are increasing! 

Click to expand...

Yeah and he might as well keep it running, costs more to turn it off and fire it back up again, he won't be there long :smirk:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2015)

If he feels fit then why not , past winners play every year and know they have no chance of winning.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 31, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Tiger didn't get the free Benross clubs,so i don't think he'll play in the Masters. Plus it's a long way from Suffolk!


In all seriousness I do hope Tiger plays, and plays well.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: yeah sorry guys I'm not teeing it up at Augusta. Didn't even get a media pass from GM


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

For all those who dont want him to play and feel he has zero chance, feel free to head over to Betfair, theres 2% interest on your money for laying him for the 4 days (and it only takes 2 if he misses the cut to get your money!)


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2015)

fundy said:



			For all those who dont want him to play and feel he has zero chance, feel free to head over to Betfair, theres 2% interest on your money for laying him for the 4 days (and it only takes 2 if he misses the cut to get your money!)
		
Click to expand...

He's got shorter odds than Kaymer, Mahan and a few others that could be in the frame, he's even shorter than poor old Lee Westwood :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			He's got shorter odds than Kaymer, Mahan and a few others that could be in the frame, he's even shorter than poor old Lee Westwood :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Thats the thing, whilst his game is a mess, IF he were to find it theres every chance in contention he could win. Most of those at bigger prices have far more chance of contesting, but are rated as having little chance of closing the deal (Westwood for eg is less than half the price of Woods for a top 10 finish)


----------



## hines57 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just so long as he isn't pressurized into playing! If he feels ready to play, let's all hope he makes a good show of it..


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2015)

Good luck to anyone who plays The Masters who doesnt have a brilliant short game.


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2015)

fundy said:



			Exactly! Thats the thing, whilst his game is a mess, IF he were to find it theres every chance in contention he could win. Most of those at bigger prices have far more chance of contesting, but are rated as having little chance of closing the deal (Westwood for eg is less than half the price of Woods for a top 10 finish)
		
Click to expand...

I've been throwing money early doors at Mahan for a while now, I think he's been on the cusp of coming in on something big for a while, any of them can win on their day, they all have it in their armoury, some of them just can't lock it down and close it out when it matters, if Tiger gets off to a confident start [if he plays] it could be possible but if he doesn't, he'll implode.

Anyway, its only a plane associated to Tiger that's been spotted, not the man himself, so.....who's been taking it for a spin?


----------



## Ethan (Mar 31, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Good luck to anyone who plays The Masters who doesnt have a brilliant short game.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. You don't work out the chipping yips in practice and then play OK somewhere like Augusta, no matter what memories you have of the place. 

I say he doesn't play.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Anyway, its only a plane associated to Tiger that's been spotted, not the man himself, so.....who's been taking it for a spin?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Butch has borrowed it for the week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2015)

I think Woods will tee it up. Why else would the plane be there? The only alternative I can think of is he's had some practice rounds to see if he feels the game is there and will make a decision early next week based on that. Either way I really cannot see him featuring on the leader board come Sunday


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woods won't be at Augusta. He's realistic enough to know his game won't be good enough and I can't see him pitching up to shoot two scores in the high 70's if not worse. I think he'll be away for a while
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Woods will tee it up. Why else would the plane be there? The only alternative I can think of is he's had some practice rounds to see if he feels the game is there and will make a decision early next week based on that. Either way I really cannot see him featuring on the leader board come Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Make yer mind up Homer!


----------



## DanFST (Mar 31, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woods won't be at Augusta. He's realistic enough to know his game won't be good enough
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Woods will tee it up. Why else would the plane be there?
		
Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2015)

fundy said:



			Make yer mind up Homer!
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly simple. Comment one based on his withdraw from competitive golf with no date to return. Sorry my crystal ball was faulty. If he has arrived at Augusta he clearly feels he has a chance to play


----------



## freddielong (Mar 31, 2015)

The fact that he is going there suggests he thinks he is ready and if he thinks he is ready then he will play. I hope he does and I hope he plays well.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Anyway, its only a plane associated to Tiger that's been spotted, not the man himself, so.....who's been taking it for a spin?

View attachment 14744

Click to expand...

Let's hope it wasn't Harrison Ford........


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)

Definitely was Tiger's plane, he played a practice round yesterday. No indication on how he played, but promising that he's out in Augusta playing. Really hope he turns up for The Masters, wasn't the same last year without him.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Definitely was Tiger's plane, he played a practice round yesterday. No indication on how he played, but promising that he's out in Augusta playing. Really hope he turns up for The Masters, wasn't the same last year without him.
		
Click to expand...

 I heard he was out on the course with a chipper.


----------



## drewster (Apr 1, 2015)

Does it not coincide with the first round of the Europro Tour qualifying ???  Seriously though i think he'll play but will struggle big time. He's there already so will be practising hard to get his game back.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Slab (Apr 1, 2015)

^^^^^^^

Calling mock up on AFD on this


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan2501 said:








Click to expand...

April Fools jokes usually have a measure of credibility but mostly are obviously false. This one is not quite so finely balanced and I suspect a real announcement of a similar nature will happen sooner or later. Would have worked better if they had put in a more obvious silly element, such as he was planning to devote his time to saving the Asian tiger, after whom he is named.

Oh, and didn't he do the same joke last year?


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 1, 2015)

If he's fit enough, he plays.  Naturally the American media covered his trip to Augusta yesterday like it was man's first trip to the moon, but read between the lines and he obviously feels he can compete there, otherwise he wouldn't have put fuel in the plane. I hope he does, although he won't be competitive.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			April Fools jokes usually have a measure of credibility but mostly are obviously false. This one is not quite so finely balanced and I suspect a real announcement of a similar nature will happen sooner or later. Would have worked better if they had put in a more obvious silly element, such as he was planning to devote his time to saving the Asian tiger, after whom he is named.

Oh, and didn't he do the same joke last year?
		
Click to expand...

Not the best attempt at an April Fools. Whoever's done it clearly isn't the best at Photoshop. The fuzzy text which is a strange font, weird spacing between elements, random blocks of white, it's not done particularly well. The lack of silly statements is disappointing for an April Fools too.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2015)

Steve Bamford said:



			I hope he does, although he won't be competitive.
		
Click to expand...

A general question here, as this phrase has cropped up more than once in this thread...
Why would people want Tiger to play but then have to watch him struggle like a handicap golfer...?
Does anyone really gain pleasure from watching what happened in his last 2 outings?
If he can't genuinely compete, I'd rather he wasn't there.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2015)

Imurg said:



			A general question here, as this phrase has cropped up more than once in this thread...
Why would people want Tiger to play but then have to watch him struggle like a handicap golfer...?
Does anyone really gain pleasure from watching what happened in his last 2 outings?
If he can't genuinely compete, I'd rather he wasn't there.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.

I'd like him to play, but I'd like him to play, at the very least, at a level that suggests he deserves to be there rather than as one of the past champions adding to the nostalgia.

What happens if he comes back for the Masters (or at some future event) and still hacks it round? How many failed come backs can he endure? I hope when he does come back his game is in good shape! I imagine he'll feel under a lot of pressure, which won't help....


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 1, 2015)

If Tiger does play and I hope he does I would be a little worried that he hasn't played
tournament golf since his chipping woes.

So imo he wont be tournament ready and most people would agree you cant find your
game at the Masters.

Its probably been done but its not ideal.

It will be a good watch though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)

Tiger's issues aren't technical. He just needs to sort out his mind. The mind that allowed him to battle through a broken leg and torn ACL and win the US Open. The mind that won him 14 majors. If he has his mind on-point, there is absolutely no reason why he can't win again. People wrote Jack Nicklaus off a number of times as being done, but he came back, and I can see Tiger doing the same. I would not be surprised to see Tiger turn up and perform well at The Masters. The key, is having his head in the right place.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Tiger's issues aren't technical. He just needs to sort out his mind. The mind that allowed him to battle through a broken leg and torn ACL and win the US Open. The mind that won him 14 majors. If he has his mind on-point, there is absolutely no reason why he can't win again. People wrote Jack Nicklaus off a number of times as being done, but he came back, and I can see Tiger doing the same. I would not be surprised to see Tiger turn up and perform well at The Masters. The key, is having his head in the right place.
		
Click to expand...

His issues are technical. He is nearly 40 and his body has been racked by injury and all the scar tissue literally remains. 

Also, his mind can never be what it was. He has played in a way his mind would not have recognised, and in part his power was the effect he knew he had on others. When other players saw him charging, they folded. That is no longer true, and he knows that other players don't fear him. 

He also has the chipping yips, which many consider a terminal condition. That is a mind issue, mainly, but has technical aspects too. He won't be able to work that out on the practice ground. 

He may win a few of his regular tournaments, Bridgestone, Bay Hill etc, but I do not see him win another major. I would not be surprised if he never wins again or retires in the next couple of years. He may be looking for a chance to exit on a (relative) high.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2015)

I think he will play and I also expect him to get back to competing in majors at some point and possibly even to nick another one.

At age 39 and with 14 major wins (inc 4 Masters) to his name, its a little premature to write him off.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2015)

I've said it before, he needs to take this year off and let everything heal completely.
Then in 2016, learn how to play golf without thrashing everything on full power.

Of course he has people around him who have told him all this so what I don't understand is why he doesn't listen to them.
If he keeps having these mini comebacks there's a good chance he'll damage something permanently and will end up retiring after The Open this year


----------



## Dave3498 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			His issues are technical. He is nearly 40 and his body has been racked by injury and all the scar tissue literally remains. 

Also, his mind can never be what it was. He has played in a way his mind would not have recognised, and in part his power was the effect he knew he had on others. When other players saw him charging, they folded. That is no longer true, and he knows that other players don't fear him. 

He also has the chipping yips, which many consider a terminal condition. That is a mind issue, mainly, but has technical aspects too. He won't be able to work that out on the practice ground. 

He may win a few of his regular tournaments, Bridgestone, Bay Hill etc, but I do not see him win another major. I would not be surprised if he never wins again or retires in the next couple of years. He may be looking for a chance to exit on a (relative) high.
		
Click to expand...

Read Tony Jacklin's column in the latest issue of GM.  I think he sums it up nicely, and he emphasizes that Tiger may have lost his nerve.  If he has, then that's the end for him - in Tony's opinion.


----------



## TheCaddie (Apr 1, 2015)

Dave3498 said:



			Read Tony Jacklin's column in the latest issue of GM.  I think he sums it up nicely, and he emphasizes that Tiger may have lost his nerve.  If he has, then that's the end for him - in Tony's opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)

According to The Golf Channel's Tim Rosaforte, Tiger played Medalist Golf Club recently, and playing "worst-ball" and validating all birdies, he shot 66. His game must be in a decent order, otherwise there's no way he'd even be considering teeing it up at Augusta. Impossible to say for sure what state his game is in until we see him in action again though.




			"The best example of the progress Tiger made over the last two-to-three weeks is the worst-ball 66 he shot at Medalist Golf Club. That's where he takes the worst of two drives, the worst of the two approach shots, the putt that's either furthest away from the hole or the chip that's furthest away from the hole. And then if he makes birdie he has to validate. So if he makes a 10-footer for birdie he has to make another 10-footer for birdie. To go around that golf course, shoot six under in those conditions where you can't hide, obviously, you can't hide a weakness, and you think about the course record he shot there â€” 62 in 2011 â€” this round could conceivably be considered better."

Read more: http://uk.businessinsider.com/tiger...list-before-masters-2015-3?r=US#ixzz3W3czwQMv

Click to expand...


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			According to The Golf Channel's Tim Rosaforte, Tiger played Medalist Golf Club recently, and playing "worst-ball" and validating all birdies, he shot 66. His game must be in a decent order, otherwise there's no way he'd even be considering teeing it up at Augusta. Impossible to say for sure what state his game is in until we see him in action again though.
		
Click to expand...

Listen to the latest State of the Game podcast. Make Clayton said he would be sure that Tiger knocks it around The Medalist with ease and no yips to be seen but that says nothing about his Tour game. Prior to his last disastrous comeback we heard the same stores of how well he was playing in practice.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Listen to the latest State of the Game podcast. Make Clayton said he would be sure that Tiger knocks it around The Medalist with ease and no yips to be seen but that says nothing about his Tour game. Prior to his last disastrous comeback we heard the same stores of how well he was playing in practice.
		
Click to expand...

We'll see. I'm not willing to write someone like Tiger off yet.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			We'll see. I'm not willing to write someone like Tiger off yet.
		
Click to expand...

Don't then, but just don't put too much of your money behind the support. It hasn't paid too well at Augusta for a decade, so only an optimist or an eejit would think that situation will change much anytime soon.


----------



## Albanach (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope he doesn't play and the longer he stays away the better...I've no interest in watching him hack it around and hog all the TV coverage then to see him hit a bad shot then grab his back in pain. Then there's the guy reporting from the car park where his car was/is meanwhile there's proper golf getting played on the course...


----------



## CMAC (Apr 1, 2015)

so many haters


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 1, 2015)

CMAC said:



			so many haters 

Click to expand...

Don't use that word, you will hurt the sensitive souls in here.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't dislike Tiger but I don't warm to him either. The poker face, the spitting, the bland answers, the lack of humility (remember the glares if anyone else wore a red shirt on a Sunday), the arrogant caddy. Smile Tiger. He was the best golfer in the world for years yet never smiled on the course, didn't really seem to enjoy himself unless he won the trophy on a Sunday. Compare to Mickelson who looks happy to be out there. He concentrates when he needs to but understands that people have paid to see him play and a wave and a smile every now and again goes a long way. 

I am happy for him to be back competing but at the moment he is not in the position to do that, his ego is calling nothing more. Plenty have said it better than me, go away, practice, get a swing your body can cope with and return.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't see how you can write him off with that kind of certainly especially given that rich beem Ben Curtis Stuart Cink Todd Hamilton all have major wins.
If Tiger can realise that being Tiger isn't the advantage it used to be, learn to just be there, see that him game can no longer overpower the field I can see him getting another one or two.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

CMAC said:



			so many haters 

Click to expand...

So many deluded fanboys, if I may retort.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I don't see how you can write him off with that kind of certainly especially given that rich beem Ben Curtis Stuart Cink Todd Hamilton all have major wins.
If Tiger can realise that being Tiger isn't the advantage it used to be, learn to just be there, see that him game can no longer overpower the field I can see him getting another one or two.
		
Click to expand...

Come now, you can do better than that. You should have cited Ben Hogan after his car crash or Lazarus getting up and walking again.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I don't see how you can write him off with that kind of certainly especially given that rich beem Ben Curtis Stuart Cink Todd Hamilton all have major wins.
If Tiger can realise that being Tiger isn't the advantage it used to be, learn to just be there, see that him game can no longer overpower the field I can see him getting another one or two.
		
Click to expand...

This. Doesn't seem to be anyone saying Tiger is definitely going to come back and win the Masters, but quite a few that are definitively writing him off. This game is amazing in it's unpredictability, and no-one is done forever.



Ethan said:



			So many deluded fanboys, if I may retort.
		
Click to expand...

You may not. How rude.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm pretty ambivalent about Tiger, just find it hard to understand that grown men actively want someone to fail and/or give up!?

I'm no fan of him but can respect what he's achieved.  Wouldn't wish misfortune or take pleasure in watching anyone "lose it" it any sport, just seems a strange mindset.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2015)

freddielong said:



			If Tiger can realise that being Tiger isn't the advantage it used to be, learn to just be there, see that him game can no longer overpower the field I can see him getting another one or two.
		
Click to expand...

That is probably the main issue and so far he can not get his head around this. All watchers can see it but he can't. Most people who don't believe he will win a major again are going down that route because they see a man who refuses to accept he needs to change and is no longer top dog. I personally do not write him off forever but for the immediate future I don't see it happening because he is still trying to blast the ball like a 25yr old.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'm pretty ambivalent about Tiger, just find it hard to understand that grown men actively want someone to fail and/or give up!?

I'm no fan of him but can respect what he's achieved.  Wouldn't wish misfortune or take pleasure in watching anyone "lose it" it any sport, just seems a strange mindset.
		
Click to expand...

Negative haters, please respond to this! :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'm pretty ambivalent about Tiger, just find it hard to understand that grown men actively want someone to fail and/or give up!?

I'm no fan of him but can respect what he's achieved.  Wouldn't wish misfortune or take pleasure in watching anyone "lose it" it any sport, just seems a strange mindset.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly don't want him to fail 

I'm not a fan of him - and think golf needs to move on from it being all about him when he plays but that's not his fault. I think it's a better viewing expirence when he doesn't play because the broadcasters focus on all the players as opposed to just him but again that's not his fault 

It's not nice to see him struggling badly because his golf has been up there along with the best ever. I'm not a fan of his spitting and the sour attitude whilst playing but he is very focused as a person so can see why it happens

Woods is now one of the rest - he needs to be on the top of his game and others need to struggle for him to win a major and can't see it happening - when Woods was at the top he hit further , he got it closer to the pin and his short game was the best in the world - but now no part of his game stands out. Hopefully one day he will be able to just play and be part of the field without the whole world watching every shot live 

If he plays at the Masters I hope at the very least makes the cut - wouldn't be nice to see him Bomb


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'm pretty ambivalent about Tiger, just find it hard to understand that grown men actively want someone to fail and/or give up!?
		
Click to expand...

Who said they wanted him to fail and/or give up?

If I see a plane with smoke billowing out of an engine in a sharp spiral towards the ground, I might say 'Gee, that plane is going to crash'. It does not mean I WANT it to crash. See the difference? Grown men should be able to tell the difference between an observation that his game has fallen so far, and his injuries have mounted, to the extent that it is hard to see him come back to his former level. 

I would like to see Tiger take on Rory over that back 9 at Augusta or St Andrews but I simply don't think it will happen and I think Tiger is more or less done. 

It came to all the great players. Hogan put on a peerless display at his one and only appearance at The Open in 1953, but never won another major afterwards. Palmer won the 1964 Masters by 6 shots and never won another. Nicklaus was something of an anomaly with his 86 Masters, but he was uninjured and not suffering the yips in any department. 

Remember it is now 7 years since Woods last won a major (at the US Open at Torrey Pines), and he was playing well for periods since then, so it is an optimist or someone with an excess of wishful thinking who believes he will win another, and the clock is ticking louder and louder.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll be honest, I am much more likely to watch golf on the TV when i know Tiger is playing.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Who said they wanted him to fail and/or give up?

If I see a plane with smoke billowing out of an engine in a sharp spiral towards the ground, I might say 'Gee, that plane is going to crash'. It does not mean I WANT it to crash. See the difference? Grown men should be able to tell the difference between an observation that his game has fallen so far, and his injuries have mounted, to the extent that it is hard to see him come back to his former level. 

I would like to see Tiger take on Rory over that back 9 at Augusta or St Andrews but I simply don't think it will happen and I think Tiger is more or less done. 

It came to all the great players. Hogan put on a peerless display at his one and only appearance at The Open in 1953, but never won another major afterwards. Palmer won the 1964 Masters by 6 shots and never won another. Nicklaus was something of an anomaly with his 86 Masters, but he was uninjured and not suffering the yips in any department. 

Remember it is now 7 years since Woods last won a major (at the US Open at Torrey Pines), and he was playing well for periods since then, so it is an optimist or someone with an excess of wishful thinking who believes he will win another, and the clock is ticking louder and louder.
		
Click to expand...

Not you (or Phil) on this thread, was just a general observation from what I see on social media and some posts here and similar thread so settle down petal.

I'm illiterate and lack the requisite education to understand your subtle brand of humour remember :thup:


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

I remember a magazine article written around the time Tiger was appearing on the scene saying basically that most of the greats have a 10 year window. Hogan, Palmer, Watson, Faldo, Seve, Norman all had about 10 years at the top. Nicklaus was an exception. 

More recently there has been a lot of discussion about the effect of the gym obsession and huge money and the idea that these (for different reasons) put more pressure on the longevity of careers. 

Now Tiger has had 11 and a bit years between his first and last majors and a lot more Tour wins since. Is it so hard to believe that he has just lost his drive (figuratively as well as literally) and that his body can't train or recover as well as it could?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Not you (or Phil) on this thread, was just a general observation from what I see on social media and some posts here and similar thread so settle down petal.

I'm illiterate and lack the requisite education to understand your subtle brand of humour remember :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My humour isn't subtle but I wouldn't disagree with the rest.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			My humour isn't subtle but I wouldn't disagree with the rest.
		
Click to expand...

About my education? Just proves you shouldn't assume anything of people you haven't met if so.:thup:


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			About my education? Just proves you shouldn't assume anything of people you haven't met if so.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing assumed other than you were telling the truth. So what should I believe if you are now suggesting you weren't?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Nothing assumed other than you were telling the truth. So should I believe if now if you suggesting you weren't?
		
Click to expand...

If your memory serves you'll recall it was you that suggested I was illiterate and uneducated :thup:

Anyway, I only tried to make a general point hence no posts quoted, it was interesting you felt the need to respond in such a defensive manner though.

Apologies if I've take it off topic.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			If your memory serves you'll recall it was you that suggested I was illiterate and uneducated
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember doing so.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I don't remember doing so.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe want to see a doctor then....

Was a gentle joke. :thup:


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Maybe want to see a doctor then....

Was a gentle joke. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry. Who are you? How did I get here?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2015)

Not a Tiger fanboy but certainly not a hater. A bit like my own hero Seve towards the very end of his career I don't want to see Woods hurtling deeper down the rankings, missing cut after cut and being shown under intense scrutiny struggling. I hope he gets it sorted, comes back as fully fit as he can and with his mind and game in top shape


----------



## Slab (Apr 2, 2015)

Couple of mentions about the TV coverage if he is/isn't there

I think it will be slightly more spread out if he's not there but certainly not anywhere near encompassing even the top third in the field

It'll be putt heavy, it'll have too many ads, it'll primarily only show those in contention (top 10) it'll cut to a guy 10 shots back with a 40ft putt that you know he's going to make before he hits it etc etc

Not too many major global sporting events shun the majority of the players in the same way TV golf does (especially considering there is plenty broadcast time to show more shots being struck)


----------



## Ethan (Apr 2, 2015)

Very interesting edition of the By The Minute Golf podcast with Lawrence Donegan and John Huggan chatting to Hank Haney. Now, you may say that Haney is likely to be critical of Tiger and in some ways he is, but he gives some interesting opinions about his current state which include the observation that the short game is not the underlying problem, it is to do with his long game putting greater pressure on the short. He also talks about Tiger's desire and amount of practice. Very interesting. 

Great podcast, and along with State of The Game, essential listening. 

You can get it from this Twitter tweet

https://twitter.com/bythemingolf


----------



## jp5 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Very interesting edition of the By The Minute Golf podcast with Lawrence Donegan and John Huggan chatting to Hank Haney. Now, you may say that Haney is likely to be critical of Tiger and in some ways he is, but he gives some interesting opinions about his current state which include the observation that the short game is not the underlying problem, it is to do with his long game putting greater pressure on the short.
		
Click to expand...

Woods' long game has always put pressure on his short game. The difference is now he has lost his nerve around the green, probably not helped by his anxieties about his health and the state of his swing.

I thought this was a lot less than three years ago - time flies - but you couldn't see Woods in his current form pull off the following type of shot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xFMPjDaTaU

I always thought he would come back and win several majors - perhaps get close to Jack's record. But with 15 different winners in 16 PGA events this season there is such a depth of talent, who are no longer scared of Woods' presence in the field, I can't see him bagging another major.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2015)

He would much prefer that type of shot that one off a tight lie going by his last couple of tournaments.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Apr 2, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Woods' long game has always put pressure on his short game. The difference is now he has lost his nerve around the green, probably not helped by his anxieties about his health and the state of his swing.
		
Click to expand...

Hank Haney specifically refutes this in the podcast Ethan mentions. Haney points out that during his period of dominance, (up to 2008, Tiger was almost always ranked no 1 in tour in GIR.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 2, 2015)

BoadieBroadus said:



			Hank Haney specifically refutes this in the podcast Ethan mentions. Haney points out that during his period of dominance, (up to 2008, Tiger was almost always ranked no 1 in tour in GIR.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he does indeed. He points out the deterioration in Woods long game since about 2007/8 has exposed the short game more. He also agrees with the old expression about the yips that once you have had them, you have got them (in other words, they don't go away, you may learn to play around them).


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2015)

Is sky dedicating a channel to the masters next week?   busting for some warm up programmes.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2015)

Woods is playing (haters gonna hate)


----------



## jp5 (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.tigerwoods.com/news/2015/04/03/116152982/tiger-to-play-the-masters-next-week/


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2015)

That's 95% of the rest of field we now won't see on TV other than the odd putt as he hacks it around and misses the cut, obviously he's happy with his best of 74 in a practice round and feels he can compete?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck to him! 

:thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			That's 95% of the rest of field we now won't see on TV other than the odd putt as he hacks it around and misses the cut, obviously he's happy with his best of 74 in a practice round and feels he can compete?
		
Click to expand...

where did you hear 74? thats not whats been reported in almost every media outlet! Or does that fit your story better?


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok do the first major is on us and the first Tiger thread appears and I read the same thing 4 times a year, the lovers suggest he'll win despite form insisting its Tiger and remember Curtis etc etc, there are those who suggest he has no chance due to form etc etc and they get called haters

For the record, I don't think he'll even make the cut


----------



## CMAC (Apr 3, 2015)

Fish said:



*That's 95% of the rest of field we now won't see on TV other than the odd putt as he hacks it around and misses the cut,* obviously he's happy with his best of 74 in a practice round and feels he can compete?
		
Click to expand...

you got this on cut'n'paste


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 3, 2015)

fundy said:



			where did you hear 74? thats not whats been reported in almost every media outlet! Or does that fit your story better?
		
Click to expand...


I certainly heard a report on the radio yesterday that his practice rounds had not gone well and that his short game had still been iffy.

However, in view of his well known liking of privacy when practising, I am not certain how anyone knows if his practice rounds have been good, bad or indifferent.

Certainly if his latest back injury was genuine, and we have no reason to believe it was not, it is hard to see how he has had sufficient time to get his game sorted.

After all it was not just around the greens where he was struggling, Fairways Hit was also not a great "stat".

Just have to wait and see although personally I cannot see him contending.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 3, 2015)

I heard he'd shot 66 around medalist but it was a worst ball 66.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Val said:



			Ok do the first major is on us and the first Tiger thread appears and I read the same thing 4 times a year, the lovers suggest he'll win despite form insisting its Tiger and remember Curtis etc etc, there are those who suggest he has no chance due to form etc etc and they get called haters

For the record, I don't think he'll even make the cut
		
Click to expand...

of course he's going to win, you hater!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 3, 2015)

The downside is that we will probably see less live golf now as the cameras will be following his every move.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2015)

Well the Masters will all be about him now regardless of how he is playing


----------



## Piece (Apr 3, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			The downside is that we will probably see less live golf now as the cameras will be following his every move.
		
Click to expand...

Only for two days...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the Masters will all be about him now regardless of how he is playing
		
Click to expand...

Must admit I'm quite looking forward to seeing how he gets on. I think Rory is the big story really but I am interested in the latest Tiger comeback and I hope he does well.

The worst case scenario is that he just makes the cut and we're forced to watch him over the weekend when he's not contending.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Must admit I'm quite looking forward to seeing how he gets on. I think Rory is the big story really but I am interested in the latest Tiger comeback and I hope he does well.

The worst case scenario is that he just makes the cut and we're forced to watch him over the weekend when he's not contending.
		
Click to expand...

:thup,  he was the most exciting player to watch , I hope he can be again.


----------



## colint (Apr 3, 2015)

Great news, looking forward to it even more now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Must admit I'm quite looking forward to seeing how he gets on. I think Rory is the big story really but I am interested in the latest Tiger comeback and I hope he does well.

The worst case scenario is that he just makes the cut and we're forced to watch him over the weekend when he's not contending.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's in danger of becoming a circus

Half will be looking to watch him flop massively and could get messy - then you have the others that have him as the winner 

The media will focus purely on him and turn it into a mess imo - releasing a press conference just to announce he will play is the start of it.


----------



## Piece (Apr 3, 2015)

45/1 to win. Worth a Lady...


----------



## CMAC (Apr 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think it's in danger of becoming a circus

Half will be looking to watch him flop massively and could get messy - then you have the others that have him as the winner 

*The media will focus purely on him and turn it into a mess imo* - releasing a press conference just to announce he will play is the start of it.
		
Click to expand...

and ignore a young star going for a career Grand Slam? I think not


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			where did you hear 74? thats not whats been reported in almost every media outlet! Or does that fit your story better?
		
Click to expand...

So just because you haven't seen that particular quote you think its right to accuse me of puling a number out of thin air! I don't invent quotes to "fit my story", it was a quote on Twitter that he'd played a practice round/s and his best was 74 and went on to state that his short game, or more so his chipping was the greatest concern/weakness.  This tweet was well before the announcement of his inclusion so he was obviously (assumption) practising to see if he was in a position to compete, he obviously feels he is, although I think if he can't improve on his 74 it will be a short innings!

[Edit}

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...a-national-practice-round-015130289-golf.html

http://golfweek.com/news/2015/apr/02/tiger-woods-masters-2015-shoots-74-sources/

I'll await an apology!


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think it's in danger of becoming a circus

Half will be looking to watch him flop massively and could get messy - then you have the others that have him as the winner 

The media will focus purely on him and turn it into a mess imo - releasing a press conference just to announce he will play is the start of it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the networks are now wetting themselves as they know the viewing figures will go up substantially across all layers of viewer as you describe.  We will now be subject to the odd long putt and the odd approach and tee shot from other players whilst the cameras focus on Tiger irrelevant of where he is in the standings, circus is the right description. 

Hopefully it will just take the pressure and attention off Rory (insert your favourite) for a couple of days so he can build up a decent lead without all the  hoo-har.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I agree, the networks are now wetting themselves as they know the viewing figures will go up substantially across all layers of viewer as you describe.  We will now be subject to the odd long putt and the odd approach and tee shot from other players whilst the cameras focus on Tiger irrelevant of where he is in the standings, circus is the right description. 

Hopefully it will just take the pressure and attention off Rory (insert your favourite) for a couple of days so he can build up a decent lead without all the  hoo-har.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry it will only be for 2 days then we can get down to the real business end of the comp.

If he has not got over his chipping problems and of course its all speculation until we see,
it could get embarrassing.
And to be honest if he does have the chipping yips and he hasn't sorted his problem out he
might never do.
So retirement is a distinct possibility.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 4, 2015)

Not that I doubt the validity of the reported 74 but I always understood i.e heard reported from a plethara of tour pro's that they don't 'record' practice round scores as they take numerous shots and try various approaches etc so its not a true reflection of a 'proper' round.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 4, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't worry it will only be for 2 days then we can get down to the real business end of the comp.

If he has not got over his chipping problems and of course its all speculation until we see,
it could get embarrassing.
And to be honest if he does have the chipping yips and he hasn't sorted his problem out he
*might never do.
So retirement is a distinct possibility.*

Click to expand...

Really?
I think Sam Snead would disagree with 9 majors to his credit while playing with the yips.
Tom Watson has 8 while having the yips for most if not all of them.
And of course there is the man who coined the phrase. Tommy Armour won 3 majors after getting the yips. 

Will he get over them> I don't know but out of all the players out there he is one that has the mental strength to either get over them or learn to play around them as many others have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			Really?
I think Sam Snead would disagree with 9 majors to his credit while playing with the yips.
Tom Watson has 8 while having the yips for most if not all of them.
And of course there is the man who coined the phrase. Tommy Armour won 3 majors after getting the yips. 

Will he get over them> I don't know but out of all the players out there he is one that has the mental strength to either get over them or learn to play around them as many others have.
		
Click to expand...

Even if he does get over his chipping issues the competition is so strong that he doesn't stand out any more 

If everyone is on the top of their game Imo he wouldn't be in the top 5


----------



## colint (Apr 4, 2015)

You think there are 5 current players who are better than Tiger at his best ? Interested to hear who they are


----------



## colint (Apr 4, 2015)

I think the main issue is his putting and long game rather than chipping, if these are as good as they used to be he can get away with the odd dodgy chip. Personally don't think he'll ever be what he was, but love to see him competing again


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2015)

colint said:



			You think there are 5 current players who are better than Tiger at his best ? Interested to hear who they are
		
Click to expand...

But Tiger is not at his best and has not been for 7 or 8 years so it is pretty irrelevant to compare the old dominant Tiger with the top players of 2015.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 4, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			Really?
I think Sam Snead would disagree with 9 majors to his credit while playing with the yips.
Tom Watson has 8 while having the yips for most if not all of them.
And of course there is the man who coined the phrase. Tommy Armour won 3 majors after getting the yips. 

Will he get over them> I don't know but out of all the players out there he is one that has the mental strength to either get over them or learn to play around them as many others have.
		
Click to expand...

Well, the pundits say you can play around the putting yips (cross handed, claw grip, belly (to end 16) etc), but there is no hiding place from the chipping yips, and the few who have worked around it, like Peter Senior using a cross handed grip have never been the same, and I don't see Tiger going cross handed chipping. Tiger also has the driving yips. 

Snead went croquet style, then side saddle. Don't see Tiger doing that either. 

Hogan was never a great putter but got yips in the mid 50s and never won another major. 

Some would say that the mental strength is Tiger's underlying problem. He is burnt out by the cycle of injury, comeback, further break and the uncertainty of knowing whether he will get back. It happens to them all. His desire (for golf, at least) is weaker and the competition is stronger. I suspect Tiger is looking to go out on a relative high, which may or may not be a win, but he doesn't want to leave with the ignominy of his recent results.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 4, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			Really?
I think Sam Snead would disagree with 9 majors to his credit while playing with the yips.
Tom Watson has 8 while having the yips for most if not all of them.
And of course there is the man who coined the phrase. Tommy Armour won 3 majors after getting the yips. 

Will he get over them> I don't know but out of all the players out there he is one that has the mental strength to either get over them or learn to play around them as many others have.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly wont argue your point as you could easily be right.
That's why I put might.
Are we talking the same yips though,chipping is different to putting.

Mentally he will be strong but Tiger will want a game to be in contention not
just a journeyman.

The level of the top guys now has moved up a notch.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 4, 2015)

Happy that he's going to be there. Hopefully he won't embarrass himself. Would LOVE to see him win (if only to shut up the naysayers again...)


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 4, 2015)

colint said:



			I think the main issue is his putting and long game rather than chipping, if these are as good as they used to be he can get away with the odd dodgy chip. Personally don't think he'll ever be what he was, but love to see him competing again
		
Click to expand...

I disagree his chipping recently has been woeful.
The "odd" chip I don't think so


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 4, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Happy that he's going to be there. Hopefully he won't embarrass himself. Would LOVE to see him win (if only to shut up the naysayers again...)
		
Click to expand...

Wake up James your dreaming mate.

Not a hope in hell.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			Really?
I think Sam Snead would disagree with 9 majors to his credit while playing with the yips.
Tom Watson has 8 while having the yips for most if not all of them.
And of course there is the man who coined the phrase. Tommy Armour won 3 majors after getting the yips. 

Will he get over them> I don't know but out of all the players out there he is one that has the mental strength to either get over them or learn to play around them as many others have.
		
Click to expand...

Watson didn't have the yips when he won his majors. He was a fantastic putter in his prime, aggresive and not frightened to miss, as he would hole the four footer back. You don't win five Opens yipping.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

colint said:



			You think there are 5 current players who are better than Tiger at his best ? Interested to hear who they are
		
Click to expand...


McIlroy
Watson
Rose
Scott
Johnson
Kaymer 

All would beat Woods right now if both playing to the best they can play now - not how Woods played 13 years ago


----------



## CMAC (Apr 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			McIlroy
Watson
Rose
Scott
Johnson
Kaymer 

All would beat Woods right now if both playing to the best they can play now - not how Woods played 13 years ago
		
Click to expand...

yeah, and I could beat Arnie at his best today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2015)

If Woods drove as badly as the first round this year there won't be cameras to cover him deep in the trees. I really hope he has a patched up game and really don't want to watch a great champion fade from view in a blaze of obscurity and a haze of publicity


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2015)

It's all guess work 
No-one knows how he will play, even him.
After his comment a few weeks ago about an indefinite break from tournament golf until he is ready, he better play well or he's going to look a bit silly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2015)

CMAC said:



			yeah, and I could beat Arnie at his best today 

Click to expand...

Which was the point of my initial post

Right now if all the players had their best day in relative to their current ability I wouldn't put Woods in the top 5


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 4, 2015)

colint said:



			I think the main issue is his putting and long game rather than chipping, if these are as good as they used to be he can get away with the odd dodgy chip. Personally don't think he'll ever be what he was, but love to see him competing again
		
Click to expand...

I agree, and I think too much has been made of chipping issues when for me his main problem is keeping it in play from the tee. 

You cant have as much class as Tiger has and then forget how to chip and putt. He will be fine around the greens at Augusta its just getting to them in regulation that might be the problem.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I agree, and I think too much has been made of chipping issues when for me his main problem is keeping it in play from the tee. 

You cant have as much class as Tiger has and then forget how to chip and putt. He will be fine around the greens at Augusta its just getting to them in regulation that might be the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, I think he's going through a mental indecisive scenario and fear factor when chipping and that is leading to the poor chipping being reported, for someone who was so mentally strong to suddenly find themselves questioning and second thinking his chipping options and feel, is one spectrum to the other, no middle ground, its either great or crap at his level and is currently his undoing!


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			So just because you haven't seen that particular quote you think its right to accuse me of puling a number out of thin air! I don't invent quotes to "fit my story", it was a quote on Twitter that he'd played a practice round/s and his best was 74 and went on to state that his short game, or more so his chipping was the greatest concern/weakness.  This tweet was well before the announcement of his inclusion so he was obviously (assumption) practising to see if he was in a position to compete, he obviously feels he is, although I think if he can't improve on his 74 it will be a short innings!

[Edit}

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...a-national-practice-round-015130289-golf.html

http://golfweek.com/news/2015/apr/02/tiger-woods-masters-2015-shoots-74-sources/

I'll await an apology!
		
Click to expand...

didnt accuse you of pulling a number out of thin air, just said there were other reports out there too but if you feel Im out of line then sorry for my post


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I disagree, I think he's going through a mental indecisive scenario and fear factor when chipping and that is leading to the poor chipping being reported, for someone who was so mentally strong to suddenly find themselves questioning and second thinking his chipping options and feel, is one spectrum to the other, no middle ground, its either great or crap at his level and is currently his undoing!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. He was so one dimensional in his chipping at Torrey Pines and even then couldn't execute well. How can he possible cope with the intricate nature of Augusta in his current state


----------



## colint (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I disagree, I think he's going through a mental indecisive scenario and fear factor when chipping and that is leading to the poor chipping being reported, for someone who was so mentally strong to suddenly find themselves questioning and second thinking his chipping options and feel, is one spectrum to the other, no middle ground, its either great or crap at his level and is currently his undoing!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean but I think a large part of the problem is that he's missing so many greens, if it was one in 6 the chipping wouldn't be so much of an issue, but it's every other hole. If he's hitting more GIR itll obviously be less of an issue. Going to be fascinating finding out, for most anyway


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. He was so one dimensional in his chipping at Torrey Pines and even then couldn't execute well. How can he possible cope with the intricate nature of Augusta in his current state
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, just maybe, he's solved the problem? Not long till we find out.


----------



## Robobum (Apr 5, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Happy that he's going to be there. Hopefully he won't embarrass himself. Would LOVE to see him win (if only to shut up the naysayers again...)
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely JO

It baffles me why people don't want to see the best golfer of the past couple of decades (if not ever) playing again and, hopefully, playing half decent.

Not for one moment do I think he'll win, but it would be great to see him top twenty going to Sunday and then throw in a little 66 to let everyone know that he isn't going away just yet.

Maybe then we could get to see Rory, Tiger, Spieth, Stenson etc all battling it out over the back nine in one of the majors later this year.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't understand why people think he has developed some sort of mental illness he lacked confidence in his chipping because he had made changes  to his swing, yes his chipping was poor but he was playing shots with no margin for error with no confidence. Hopefully the break will have done him good although it doesn't feel long enough for me and I am sure if it was any other tournament he would still be off.

Tiger Woods is still the best golfer I have ever seen and given that he was world number 1 (and rightly so) a couple of years ago i have no doubts he can get back there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I don't understand why people think he has developed some sort of mental illness he lacked confidence in his chipping because he had made changes  to his swing, yes his chipping was poor but he was playing shots with no margin for error with no confidence. Hopefully the break will have done him good although it doesn't feel long enough for me and I am sure if it was any other tournament he would still be off.

Tiger Woods is still the best golfer I have ever seen and given that he was world number 1 (and rightly so) a couple of years ago i have no doubts he can get back there.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe he will get back to being the best in the world ? 

He has had one good year in the last 7 , there are a lot of younger better players in the game now , his body has taken a beating over the last couple of decades and it has effected his game and his best game now isn't imo as good as the others if they have their best game ?

He will win tournaments again but World Number one again ? Really ? And if yes can I asked what it is based on ?


----------



## freddielong (Apr 5, 2015)

Lets just see, all it needs is a run of form Luke Donald was number 1 for a while and everyone knows Rory can go missing for months at a time. I really like Sergio but he has no head for pressure and he has been comfortable in the top ten for a while now.

I think Tiger will be world number 1 again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Lets just see, all it needs is a run of form Luke Donald was number 1 for a while and everyone knows Rory can go missing for months at a time. I really like Sergio but he has no head for pressure and he has been comfortable in the top ten for a while now.

I think Tiger will be world number 1 again
		
Click to expand...

But Donald was hanging around the top 10 for a good few years and even then the competition wasn't as fierce as it is now and Donald wasn't moving into his 40's after suffering multiple injuries. Woods right now is outside the top 100

Even if McIlroy goes missing for months - there are around 10 maybe 20 guys who can go on a run 

I will be surprised if he even manages to get into the Tour Championships or even into the top 50 to get back to WGC events


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 5, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Lets just see, all it needs is a run of form Luke Donald was number 1 for a while and everyone knows Rory can go missing for months at a time. I really like Sergio but he has no head for pressure and he has been comfortable in the top ten for a while now.

I think Tiger will be world number 1 again
		
Click to expand...

Tiger imo will never be number 1 again.
I honestly believe Rory will get better and better.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Tiger imo will never be number 1 again.
*I honestly believe Rory will get better and better*.
		
Click to expand...

he's not as consistent as Tiger was at the same stage- blows hot or very cold. Tiger could grind out a decent round when he was off form.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 5, 2015)

CMAC said:



			he's not as consistent as Tiger was at the same stage- blows hot or very cold. Tiger could grind out a decent round when he was off form.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Hes not as consistent as Tiger was.
But as you highlighted Rory will get better and better.
To get to No1 he has to go through a lot of players who are on top of their games.
Tiger on recent evidence has a long long way to go.

However if he proves me wrong I will take my hat off to him because it will
be a helluva comeback and return to form.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Totally agree Hes not as consistent as Tiger was.
But as you highlighted Rory will get better and better.
To get to No1 he has to go through a lot of players who are on top of their games.
Tiger on recent evidence has a long long way to go.

*However if he proves me wrong I will take my hat off to him because it will
be a helluva comeback and return to form*.
		
Click to expand...

I cant see him being number 1 again, I see him being a bit like Rory in blowing hot and cold, but the days of 7 week streaks are past I'm sorry to say for Mr Woods. Time waits for no man.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2015)

The thing with Tiger and then rankings is that he only needs a few good finishes in big events and he'll be right back up there.
The way the rankings work, in a way, are in Tiger's favour as he played few events and if he finishes well gets points - his total points is always divided by the minimum divisor (40) instead as of the rest of the players who have 45-55 events worth of points on the table.
Anything, up to and including Thursday, is speculation. Come Friday morning it will be a lot clearer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2015)

McIlroy can have a few bad weeks but can also put hot runs together and will only get better as he gets older (and stays injury free). I understand how Woods could rocket back up the world rankings but that's dependant on him a) getting fully fit, b) getting back to form and c) actually winning or getting regular top ten finishes. All of these are achievable but I wonder how much longer Wood's body will let him play even if the inclination and desire to get back to #1 remains


----------



## colint (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But Donald was hanging around the top 10 for a good few years and even then the competition wasn't as fierce as it is now and Donald wasn't moving into his 40's after suffering multiple injuries. Woods right now is outside the top 100

Even if McIlroy goes missing for months - there are around 10 maybe 20 guys who can go on a run 

I will be surprised if he even manages to get into the Tour Championships or even into the top 50 to get back to WGC events
		
Click to expand...

Yep Donal was hanging around the top ten, but Woods was ranked number 1 in the world at times 2014 and 2013, so you could say he's been hanging around number 1 for a good few years. Woods is obviously outside the top 100 because he hasn't been playing golf, pretty obvious I would have thought


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

colint said:



			Yep Donal was hanging around the top ten, but Woods was ranked number 1 in the world at times 2014 and 2013, so you could say he's been hanging around number 1 for a good few years. Woods is obviously outside the top 100 because he hasn't been playing golf, pretty obvious I would have thought
		
Click to expand...

And if Woods was in the prime of his career and hadnt suffered multiple injuries over the last 7 years then yes he could posdibly play the consistent high level of golf required to be number one in the world 

But since he isn't in the prime of his career anymore and has suffered from injuries and when he has played recently he has been awful then it doesn't really point to him rising through the ashes to be number one 

Too many better than him in the game now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2015)

colint said:



			Yep Donal was hanging around the top ten, but Woods was ranked number 1 in the world at times 2014 and 2013, so you could say he's been hanging around number 1 for a good few years. Woods is obviously outside the top 100 because he hasn't been playing golf, pretty obvious I would have thought
		
Click to expand...

That's a given as far as I'm concerned and of course he's dropped through not playing. However I'd argue that there are too many good players these days that if he was to make a sustained return the competition has got better and to get sufficient ranking points (wins or top tens) to make it back to number one is significantly harder


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And if Woods was in the prime of his career and hadnt suffered multiple injuries over the last 7 years then yes he could posdibly play the consistent high level of golf required to be number one in the world 

But since he isn't in the prime of his career anymore and has suffered from injuries and when he has played recently he has been awful then it doesn't really point to him rising through the ashes to be number one 

Too many better than him in the game now
		
Click to expand...

If he was in his prime he could possibly return to no.1, really?

In his prime which he is not anymore,he would be the best around today, no matter how much you dislike him that's a given.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

T



Soft hands said:



			If he was in his prime he could possibly return to no.1, really?

In his prime which he is not anymore,he would be the best around today, no matter how much you dislike him that's a given.
		
Click to expand...

A given ? Really ? It's all guesswork really 

But imo I Reckon a few around right now would give him a run for his money - McIlroy and Watson two prime examples


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			If he was in his prime he could possibly return to no.1, really?

In his prime which he is not anymore,he would be the best around today, no matter how much you dislike him that's a given.
		
Click to expand...

His prime was ten years ago and at that time very few could match him week in week out. However, he's not at his prime anymore and won't get back to that level (sadly) and there are a host of players headed by McIlroy who would compete with him far more often


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			T

A given ? Really ? It's all guesswork really 

But imo I Reckon a few around right now would give him a run for his money - McIlroy and Watson two prime examples
		
Click to expand...

But are Watson & Mcilroy as consistent as Woods in his prime?


----------



## colint (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And if Woods was in the prime of his career and hadnt suffered multiple injuries over the last 7 years then yes he could posdibly play the consistent high level of golf required to be number one in the world 

But since he isn't in the prime of his career anymore and has suffered from injuries and when he has played recently he has been awful then it doesn't really point to him rising through the ashes to be number one 

Too many better than him in the game now
		
Click to expand...

He was number 1 in the world last year, not bad for someone not in their prime


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

colint said:



			He was number 1 in the world last year, not bad for someone not in their prime
		
Click to expand...


He was and since then he has hardly played due to injury and has missed cuts in 4 of his 9 tournaments since the beginning of 2014 - he gained a lot of points winning two WGC , Player and another tournament in 2013 but then struggled since the USPGA in 2013


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			If he was in his prime he could possibly return to no.1, really?

In his prime which he is not anymore,he would be the best around today, no matter how much you dislike him that's a given.
		
Click to expand...

But he's had his prime so it's a moot point, in the same way Jack would have been better than Tiger in his prime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2015)

Val said:



			But he's had his prime so it's a moot point, in the same way Jack would have been better than Tiger in his prime.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. His prime has gone.


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2015)

colint said:



			He was number 1 in the world last year, not bad for someone not in their prime
		
Click to expand...

It shows how distorted the ranking system is, Tiger all be it having troubles currently is still a top 10 or 20 player


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't agree with that.
How can someone who has only completed a handful of events in the last 18 months be classed as a top 10/20 player..?
The rankings may be flawed but Tiger has no current form at all...


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2015)

Val said:



			It shows how distorted the ranking system is, Tiger all be it having troubles currently is still a top 10 or 20 player
		
Click to expand...

thought he was outside the top 100 now?


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 5, 2015)

Player of the year as recently as 2013. Missed most of last season through injury.  I don't think it's right to write him off just yet, last time he was fit he was player of the year, if he can get fit again he could get to number 1, maybe even pick up some majors.
I'm not really a tiger fan, btw, but my honest opinion is that it is too early to say he is done and dusted.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 5, 2015)

Val said:



			It shows how distorted the ranking system is, Tiger all be it having troubles currently is still a top 10 or 20 player
		
Click to expand...

Tiger is not a top 20 player at the moment, not on current form. If he can get and remain fit then there's no reason why he can't be no.1 again IMHO but right now he is a long way short.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Player of the year as recently as 2013. Missed most of last season through injury.  I don't think it's right to write him off just yet, last time he was fit he was player of the year, if he can get fit again he could get to number 1, maybe even pick up some majors.
I'm not really a tiger fan, btw, but my honest opinion is that it is too early to say he is done and dusted.
		
Click to expand...

Fitness remains a doubt and how long can the body really hold up? Not sure his game is there and the chipping woes would seem to still be an issue. I would love to see him get back to form and full fitness and really don't want to see him go the way of Seve in the last few years of his career and struggle and become a bit part side show


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			His prime was ten years ago and at that time very few could match him week in week out. However, he's not at his prime anymore and won't get back to that level (sadly) and there are a host of players headed by McIlroy who would compete with him far more often
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I said he no longer in his prime, but ppl just post with an agenda when it comes to Woods good and bad. He's the 2nd best player ever and all of a sudden he wouldn't be no.1 now in his prime?


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 5, 2015)

Val said:



			But he's had his prime so it's a moot point, in the same way Jack would have been better than Tiger in his prime.
		
Click to expand...

Again Val I said he's past prime. I was responding to the point being made that even in his prime it's debacle if he'd be no.1 in today's game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			Which is why I said he no longer in his prime, but ppl just post with an agenda when it comes to Woods good and bad. He's the 2nd best player ever and all of a sudden he wouldn't be no.1 now in his prime?
		
Click to expand...

It's not a given he would be number one in the world because right now the competition is Prob the strongest I can ever remember it being in all the years I have watched golf - so whilst there is no doubt he would be winning trophies and majors - so would be people like McIlroy and Watson 


It's very hard to quantify it as it's different eras.


----------



## colint (Apr 5, 2015)

you mean like els, mickelson, goosen , monty, Singh, harrington, price, furyk. Yep he's been lucky to be up against so many hackers when there's jordan speith and the likes to contend with


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

colint said:



			you mean like els, mickelson, goosen , monty, Singh, harrington, price, furyk. Yep he's been lucky to be up against so many hackers when there's jordan speith and the likes to contend with
		
Click to expand...

When did I say he was lucky to be up against so many hackers ?!

It's hard to compare players in different era hence why I said its not a "given" that Woods would have been just as successful - can apply that same logic to Nicklaus or indeed any successful player.


----------



## colint (Apr 5, 2015)

Your implying that there's less chance of him being number now because the competion is stronger, Rory aside I don't think that's true, but it suits your predetermined conclusion to say it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

colint said:



			Your implying that there's less chance of him being number now because the competion is stronger, Rory aside I don't think that's true, but it suits your predetermined conclusion to say it
		
Click to expand...

No it's called an opinion based on watching golf back then and golf now - I believe the field is much stronger and the depth of quailty is deeper now than it has been for a good couple of decades.


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2015)

Paddy power had Tiger at 40-1 to win the Masters when they didn't know he was playing or not... since the announcement that he'll play he's now... 






50-1 


Go Tiger


----------



## freddielong (Apr 6, 2015)

The great new hope of American golf looked good understanding pressure again last night, he is more of a Sergio than a Jack.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 6, 2015)

Slab said:



			Paddy power had Tiger at 40-1 to win the Masters when they didn't know he was playing or not... since the announcement that he'll play he's now... 






50-1 


Go Tiger
		
Click to expand...

20/1 now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

CMAC said:



			20/1 now
		
Click to expand...

20/1 ?!

Thats funny


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			Which is why I said he no longer in his prime, but ppl just post with an agenda when it comes to Woods good and bad. He's the 2nd best player ever and all of a sudden he wouldn't be no.1 now in his prime?
		
Click to expand...

He was #1 in his prime but that moment has passed and I doubt very much whether he'll get to those levels again, certainly for the sustained period he was before where he did dominate the game for years. He may get back to fitness and form and may even get back into the world top ten. He might even get back to #1 (again I doubt it) but he'll never be in his prime. There is a difference


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			20/1 ?!

Thats funny
		
Click to expand...

It's bookmaking. Tiger was 45-1 before he committed to play because the bookies want people to bet, once he committed, the bookies will have taken a lot of bets and will have a huge liability. To most of us, 20-1 seems funny, but there are people, probably alot of them, laying money on him to win. I wouldn't be surprised to see him 10-1 or less come Thursday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's bookmaking. Tiger was 45-1 before he committed to play because the bookies want people to bet, once he committed, the bookies will have taken a lot of bets and will have a huge liability. To most of us, 20-1 seems funny, but there are people, probably alot of them, laying money on him to win. I wouldn't be surprised to see him 10-1 or less come Thursday
		
Click to expand...

Then it would be even funnier to know that many people would put money on him to win :rofl:

Prob better retun on him missing the cut


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2015)

I read somewhere hes had a dollar on himself at 40s.

He could be singles by Thursday but that just means the bookmakers getting richer.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then it would be even funnier to know that many people would put money on him to win :rofl:

Prob better retun on him missing the cut
		
Click to expand...

indeed, but Tiger is big news, he's big news in golf, he's big news in the media and he's big news to bookies. Low odds doesn't mean the bookies think he'll win, it means they have a big liability. If I was a bookie, I'd probably have a little chuckle every time I took a bet on him, but if I had a 2 million (guess) liability, I'd also be dropping the odds to make him less attractive to bet on.


----------



## Soft hands (Apr 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He was #1 in his prime but that moment has passed and I doubt very much whether he'll get to those levels again, certainly for the sustained period he was before where he did dominate the game for years. He may get back to fitness and form and may even get back into the world top ten. He might even get back to #1 (again I doubt it) but he'll never be in his prime. There is a difference
		
Click to expand...

You've missed my point mate. I was responding to the comment that if you placed a prime tiger into todays golf its debatable that he'd be the best in the world. 

Not about whether he is in his prime now or not,which he isn't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			You've missed my point mate. I was responding to the comment that if you placed a prime tiger into todays golf its debatable he'd be the best in the world. 

Not it whether he is in his prime now or not,which he isn't.
		
Click to expand...

A Tiger at his absolute best would still be the best in the world. However the gap between Woods at his absolute best then and the rest (McIlroy etc) at their best is smaller than when Woods ruled the game.


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			You've missed my point mate. I was responding to the comment that if you placed a prime tiger into todays golf its debatable that he'd be the best in the world.
		
Click to expand...

There would be no debate. Tiger in his prime would be miles ahead.

Rors would be close. The others today would be a long way off them both.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

Soft hands said:



			You've missed my point mate. I was responding to the comment that if you placed a prime tiger into todays golf its debatable that he'd be the best in the world. 

Not about whether he is in his prime now or not,which he isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Off course it's debatable - it's unknown if Woods would be better than McIlroy of both Playjng to their prime - it will be about opinion and no right or wrong answer.
They both destroy courses when at the top of their game breaking records as they go - so it would be very interesting to think but very much debatable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2015)

Woods in his prime dominated golf and especially the majors. McIlroy has already made a fantastic assault on the majors himself and has yet to reach his prime but I think there are more young players around now so the competition at the peak of the game is much harder. When Woods was in his prime, there didn't seem to be such talent in depth and many of the games older players were reaching the end of their careers


----------



## colint (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't really buy the argument that the standard is higher now, there's definitely a crop of good young players but there always has been. Remember Tiger and Sergio at the PGA ? Looked like they were going to go head to head for years. Woods also had Mickelson and Els,2 of the best plus a host of other experienced major champions like Furyk (who's still in the top 10), Singh etc etc

Top 10 now is people like Jason Day, Speith etc, good players but any better than Sergio was when he was the next big thing ? Look at the current rankings and compare with years gone by and I don't think it's any stronger.

Woods dominated, totally dominated, for such a long period that trying to talk down his achievements in a  world where Kevin Na is number 21 in the world is ridiculous


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 6, 2015)

colint said:



			I don't really buy the argument that the standard is higher now, there's definitely a crop of good young players but there always has been. Remember Tiger and Sergio at the PGA ? Looked like they were going to go head to head for years. Woods also had Mickelson and Els,2 of the best plus a host of other experienced major champions like Furyk (who's still in the top 10), Singh etc etc

Top 10 now is people like Jason Day, Speith etc, good players but any better than Sergio was when he was the next big thing ? Look at the current rankings and compare with years gone by and I don't think it's any stronger.

Woods dominated, totally dominated, for such a long period that trying to talk down his achievements in a  world where Kevin Na is number 21 in the world is ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

I'm no Tiger fan but agree about the "depth of talent" argument. That was used in Tigers favour when the comparisons were about him and Nicklaus!!

Not sure we've seen the best McIlory has yet, his best to date isn't better than Woods around 2000/2001 IMO though.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 7, 2015)

First drive of his practice round ends up on 9th fairway.....hits approach over the trees to around 5ft and makes birdie.....Classic Tiger!


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;7oS8dRtXvT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oS8dRtXvT4#t=621[/video]


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 9, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I agree, and I think too much has been made of chipping issues when for me his main problem is keeping it in play from the tee. 

You cant have as much class as Tiger has and then forget how to chip and putt. He will be fine around the greens at Augusta its just getting to them in regulation that might be the problem.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I disagree, I think he's going through a mental indecisive scenario and fear factor when chipping and that is leading to the poor chipping being reported, for someone who was so mentally strong to suddenly find themselves questioning and second thinking his chipping options and feel, is one spectrum to the other, no middle ground, its either great or crap at his level and is currently his undoing!
		
Click to expand...

Currently his undoing are tee shots, not short game. :smirk:


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Currently his undoing are tee shots, not short game. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It's true - but it will only need one bad one and it could all come back.....
Signs are positive though.


----------

